# Do you give Oxtails as a treat?



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

If so have you had an issues with them getting stuck to the side or roof or your dogs mouth? Any major incidents?

My dog adores them so I feed maybe once/twice a week but at very close supervision but am on tenderhooks!


----------



## stevetheskater (Jan 30, 2011)

Well every dog is different but I can honestly say that buddy has them every week and no issues as of yet, I wouldn't worry yourself too much, just if it makes u feel better, only feed them when he is close by  good luck


----------



## rawdogs (Nov 27, 2008)

No,but my 2 had pigs tails for lunch today


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

I gave mine oxtail once and they swallowed part of the bone quite big and both were sick.


----------



## akm1960 (May 28, 2011)

I don't give them large chunks of oxtail which you see in the supermarkets..they would swallow these whole..but they do get the oxtail tips (available from any generous butcher)..they are usually about 12- 15 inches long and slightly thicker than a peperami..they both love them and have no trouble with them at all


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

No, I don't give mine any large bones like that, the largest bones they get are lamb neck/back bone, and as it's from quite a young animal the bones are quite soft, so easily manageable.


----------



## cravensmum (Jun 28, 2010)

I have not had problems with Oxtails,but I have had problems with lamb bones.

Craven got a bone stuck between his teeth and it went into his gum,I couldn't get it out so he had to go to the vets,she couldn't get it out either.

He had to be anaesthetised for the vet to get the bone out.

Since then I don't give him bones that are too small,or ones he can't crack easily,he gets lamb rib now.


----------

